# URL im Brower beim Starten der Anwendung richtig setzen



## MQue (23. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

ich entwickle mir gerade eine WebAnwendung mir EclipseEE und es funktioniert auch sehr gut,
das einzige, was mich zur Zeit stört ist, wenn ich auf "Run on Server" gehe, dann wird der Browser gestartet, aber leider muss ich immer den letzten Teil der URL zu meiner init- HTML-Seite vervollständigen,
Kann man da irgendwo was einstellen, damit das automatisch geht?

Vielen Dank,


----------



## maki (23. Apr 2009)

> meiner init- HTML-Seite


Meinst du deine index.jsp bzw. index.htm(l)?


----------



## mvitz (23. Apr 2009)

Und solltest du ein Servlet meinen, dass du aufrufst um diverse Dinge zu intialisieren, dann solltest du mal in der web.xml
[XML]<load-on-startup>0</load-on-startup>[/XML]
versuchen, dann wird zumindest meines wissens nach die Methode doService(...) aus dem Servlet aufgerufen.


----------



## maki (24. Apr 2009)

> dann wird zumindest meines wissens nach die Methode doService(...) aus dem Servlet aufgerufen.


Fast richtig 
Die init Methode wird aufgerufen, so wie immer wenn ein Servlet initialisiert wird, egal ob mit oder oder load-on-startup.


----------



## mvitz (24. Apr 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Fast richtig
> Die init Methode wird aufgerufen, so wie immer wenn ein Servlet initialisiert wird, egal ob mit oder oder load-on-startup.



Danke für die Berichtigung [merken]kurz eclipse starten oder javadoc gucken > mein Gedächtniss[/merken]


----------

